# Rimuovere tutto KDE

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao ragazzi,

Sapete dirmi qual'è il miglior modo per togliere tutto KDE inclusi i suoi file di configurazione?

----------

## djinnZ

no, kde è bello, è figo, ma soprattutto ... te lo tieni.

Tuo dovere e fonte di salvezza.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## k01

per rimuovere i pacchetti puoi semplicemente fare emerge -C kde-meta && emerge --depclean, se il tuo file world è a posto dovrebbe fare tutto senza problemi

----------

## darkmanPPT

E se rimangono pacchetti di kde quà e là, li trovi così  :Smile: 

```
eix -C kde-base -I 

```

----------

## djinnZ

Ok, non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione.

Più seriamente credo che, rimpiangendo il buon caro vecchio findcruft dei tempi che furono e bestemmiando per la testardaggine con la quale il portage va avanti, qualcosa del genere

```
for n in `eix -I --only-names kde` ; do CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -C $n; done ; emerge -C k3b

for n in 'kde qt qt3 qt4 qt3-support semantic-desktop semantic-desktop' ; do euse -D $n; done

emerge --depclean && (revdep-rebuild -i ; emerge -DNu @world) || (emerge --resume --skipfirst ; revdep-rebuild -i && emerge -DNu @world) 

for n in 'kde qt qt3 semantic-desktop qt4 qt3-support' ; do euse -D $n; done

find / -iname '*kde*' -type d -print | grep -v '/var/db' | xargs rm -Rf

find / -iname '*kde*' -type l -print | grep -v '/var/db' | xargs rm -Rf
```

dato che la battuta idiota la ho già piazzata si prega di seguire con commenti costruttivi.

in realtà farei un vero e proprio script soprattutto per la parte in cui piallo kde ma è per dare un'idea del da farsi ed ovviamente quei comandi (e le ripetizioni) sono per l'idea, che farebbe fuggire inorridito ogni vero gentooista DOCG (leggere imbecille), di lanciare il comando ed andare a fare altro (ok esiste la possibilità di affidarsi all'exit di emerge ma ho deciso di non ripetere quello che ho già scritto).

NB: ovviamente non si dovrebbe escludere solo /var/db ma anche portage&C e prevedo la rimozione anche di qt ovvero un passaggio nell'immonda schiatta delle scimmie.

ai tempi lontani in cui c'era findcruft ci sarebbe voluto molto meno. Ma tant'è.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

grazie per la dritta, sto rimuovendo tutto kde perchè speravo di risolvere questo problema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880205.html

Ma pur reinstallando tutto il risultato non cambia.

Mi sono stufato... formatto e taglio la testa al toro!

----------

## bandreabis

Hai provato a smascherare la 4.6.4?

----------

## djinnZ

e questavolta per prima cosa configura correttamente locale, kernel (nel dubbio lascia il supporto alle tabelle deprecate builtin) e variabili ambiente

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ho un altro PC in salone, configurato alla stessa maniera e non ho di questi problemi... boh...

vabbè pazienza

----------

